# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  استفاده از XML برای ایجاد templae های word

## mohammadr55

سلام

کسی می دونه این کار رو چطور میشه با استفاده از XML و word انجام داد؟

فرض کنید یک نامه بایستی در برنامه چاپ شود. اگر بخواهیم این امکان را به کاربر بدهیم که متن نامه را ویرایش کند و بعد برنامه اطلاعات رو از بانک بخواند و آنرا با متغییرهای (TAG) تعیین شده در متن نامه جایگزین کند و چاپ کند. 

لطفا راهنمایی کنید.

----------

